# TV Rundown



## ehmtwo (May 1, 2010)

Hello,

I work for public broadcasting in central new york, and I'm trying to develop an excel sheet to help time segments when we produce a tv program in the studio.

Essentially what I'm trying to do is have it read durations and then countdown, and then with a keystroke, advance to the next row, and report back whether we left a segment early or late and by how many seconds.

My first idea is to produce a 1 second clock signal, and have the excel sheet refresh every second, I can have all the rows update and advance because they will all be based off of of a single updating cell that the clock signal advances.

What do you think?

Does anyone have any idea how to do the clock signal and excel sheet refresh?


----------

